# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  David Platt - Mass Murderer

## alan45

From Todays Mirror

CORRIE's David Platt plans to wipe out his family in a horrific shooting spree and then kill himself. 

Soap bosses will turn David, played by Jack P. Shepherd, into a chilling psychopath who finally snaps when he is humiliated over his sexuality. 

The twisted teenager plans a serial killer Richard Hillman-type bloodbath. 

Advertisement
 Mum Gail, sister Sarah, gran Audrey Roberts, hairdresser Maria Sutherland and Sarah' s builder boyfriend Jason Grimshaw all in his sights. 

Corrie researchers studied mass murder cases involving people known as "family annihilators" before drafting the sensational plot. David warns Jason: "I hate the lot of you. I'll kill you all you know. It's not difficult to get a gun." 

A Corrie insider said: "There will be some incredibly chilling scenes. It will be a superb slow-burning plot which will take ages to come to the boil. 

"We can guarantee viewers will become hooked on it just like they did when Richard 'Tricky Dicky' Hillman was at his murderous best. 

"That time David Platt was one of the victims - this time he is very much the aggressor." Viewers will start to see David blame everyone else for his past problems, including stepdad Richard trying to kill him. 

He watches horror movies and plays violent computer games. He finally snaps after being exposed as a liar when he claims to have bedded Mel Morton. He overhears Gail, Sarah and Audrey laughing about his sexuality and begins plotting murder. 

Bosses are keeping the outcome a secret. But the source added: "It's well known that Tina O'Brien (Sarah) is leaving the show - it could be a great way for her character to go." 

JACK P. Shepherd has played David since 2000 

DAVID nearly didn't make it - his mum Gail almost had an abortion 

DAVID once waged a terror campaign on Gail's new man Phil 




_Hope this remains just a rumour_ :Nono:

----------

*funky*monkey* (24-07-2007), alvinsduckie (06-08-2007), janet53 (08-07-2007), tammyy2j (04-07-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hope this is not true, as it says they did it before with Richard and it was a success so they should just leave it at that

----------


## Luna

I think this sounds great i think davids brilliant and this will just bring everything to a great ending!!

Why arent you liking this alan?

----------


## Baby Blue

Yet more sensationism from Corrie!

No wonder the critics are always slating it.

----------


## alan45

> Yet more sensationism from Corrie!
> 
> No wonder the critics are always slating it.


Just the usual ones it would seem. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Welcome back

----------


## Ermintrude

Sounds like it could be interesting  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I do actually think this sounds quite good. I personally feel it's quite realistic - David has had lots of problems in his life and he is a very troubled young person. Gail has ignored David's problems and has never tried to really get him proper help, and now his behaviour is going to finally boil over. He was nearly the victim of a serial killer, and they say victims can sometimes turn into the aggressor. I think this would be a realistic way to end the storyline. Just my opinion though.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

> I do actually think this sounds quite good. I personally feel it's quite realistic - David has had lots of problems in his life and he is a very troubled young person. Gail has ignored David's problems and has never tried to really get him proper help, and now his behaviour is going to finally boil over. He was nearly the victim of a serial killer, and they say victims can sometimes turn into the aggressor. I think this would be a realistic way to end the storyline. Just my opinion though.


yeah someone who agrees with me - i love murder storylines ......or maybe im just weird that way  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

Maybe this will be how Sarah Lou leaves the street along with Bethany but there are no reports of Gail or David leaving Corrie.   I know the writers will do their usual excellent job but I think another murder in the street is a bit soon. Now if devil Boy were to turn the gun on himself that might be different

----------


## katherine

never in a million years will this happen as some do-gooder somewhere will say it will bring back memories of so and so and all that crap

----------


## Chloe O'brien

There was a piece on this in today's sun.  I don't think it will happen as we have just had a killer story with Tracey killing Charlie.  Its too soon to have another killer on the street and there is no rumours that David and Gail are leaving only Sarah.

----------


## Hopes

*I agree, this is one load of old codswollop if you ask me, it's just corrie's way of trying to lure in more viewers by making up ridiculous stories like this, i mean come on, do they expect us all to really believe that david (although sometimes mentally insane and a little wacky) could actually go as far as threaten the lives of not only his family but poor little sweet bethany too. Don't think so some how, do you?

Mind you, anything is possible in soapland. I thought soaps were meant to reflect real life?*

----------


## alan45

The story could be made believable but no matter how good or bad it is. I think its too soon to have the Platts involved in more death. In fact its too soon for the grim reaper to return to weatherfield

----------


## alan45

It would appear that this whole murder thing has been blown out of proportion. According to This Morning  this is how it all started  

_David and Jason are on a roof and David is trying to freak Jason out. He says "I sometimes I wish I could kill all my family one by one and then kill myself" then he gets down off the roof and wanders off leaving Jason to sit and think about what he said while he has a cuppa_


So it would seem that the Devil Boy is just continuing his mind games with JAson

----------


## Bryan

This seems a bit far fetched for Corrie, I mean I know there was Richard Hillman and Mad Mya but in general the show is fairly normal, these seems a bit too unrealistic?  :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> This seems a bit far fetched for Corrie, I mean I know there was Richard Hillman and Mad Mya but in general the show is fairly normal, these seems a bit too unrealistic?


Bryan read my post 15 I think it shows how this story came about. There is no word of anyone leaving Corrie except Tina O'Brien and the door is being left open for her return. It seems some press hack picked up on a bit of the script and added to it to make a sensational headline. Now the position seems to have been clarified

----------

Bryan (12-07-2007)

----------


## parkerman

Can't we send David down to Albert Square to do a bit of culling down there instead?  :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

David is the best character out of the Platts. I don't think this will happen

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha it would have been good if it was true. I hate Gail and Sarah.. that way no return for them  :Stick Out Tongue: . Maybe Jason could have saved Bethany though  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It sounds very believeable to me.  Another leaf on the plant of someone whose life has fallen apart, first since his step dad went loopy, then his real dad moving.

----------


## *funky*monkey*

:Smile:   wow!!Sounds good!! I have a feeling this rumour is true!! :Ninja:   Tina is leaving and the producers said she would leave with a BANG... this would certainly be a BIG bang!! :Wal2l:   I never liked david  :Mad:  lol :Ninja:

----------


## Siobhan

This is complete rumour.. I read this is an interview with Jack Shepard himself. He said that he talked once that that is how he would like David to be, complete physco but he says it to scared one of the other characters and it go out of hand . the media pick up this and said that he was going to kill his family.. THIS IS NOT TRUE!!

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> This is complete rumour.. I read this is an interview with Jack Shepard himself. He said that he talked once that that is how he would like David to be, complete physco but he says it to scared one of the other characters and it go out of hand . the media pick up this and said that he was going to kill his family.. THIS IS NOT TRUE!!


aww!! I love a good murder story line...call me creepy :Stick Out Tongue:  lol!!  It would have been a really great storyline though!! :Smile:

----------


## brenda1971

I think that the plot would be a bit far fetched

----------


## owenlee4me

I can't believe that in todays world, where things are bad enough with teenagers, they go and talk about doing this.

Come on, lets not make a teenager a Mass Murderer, he is bad enough as he is, without going this far.

WE do need to keep a complete sense of reality with the soaps, I mean how many people do we know, who have been a mass killer?
An accident yes, if he has to be a bad laddo, then let him be a saddo in his car, at least that's believable!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well he actually plots it or should I say dreams it in his head.  He's not going to even carry it out.

----------


## owenlee4me

:Thumbsup:   Thanks for letting me know, I really don't think I could stand another night of not sleeping.

So glad that there are chaps out there, keeping us "worry heads" at peace :Cheer:

----------

Richie_lecturer (08-08-2007)

----------


## Johnny Allen

I hope to goodness this is not true, because for me it just wouldnt be believeable one bit. David may be a bit mean but a killer come of it. And if they were to do this I could see them dragging it on for ever and ever. Just like that stupid storyline with the cards supposedly from Richard Hillman

----------


## Red08

Not quite sure what I make of this - sounds a bir far fetched to kill them all off but then David is a werid one.  Haven't heard remours about the others leaving the street - maybe it only happens to a couple of them.

----------


## Perdita

:Ninja:  Sara is leaving and I believe Jason will follow her shortly afterwards ??? I am sure I read somewhere that they are both leaving the Street.

----------

